# Zero Turn- Hills



## Pichy (May 19, 2011)

I have 3/4 acre of lawn, and a chunk of it has a 16 degree slope. Gets a bit steeper near the top. I need a mower, and have been using a 21" walk behind up to this point. I bought a JD D140, and first run, it skidded all the way down the hill. So I returned it. I would love to buy a zero turn, and have looked at the Toro Timecutter 4235. Assuming dry conditions, am I asking for trouble with this mower (or any zero turn)? Would weights, chains, knobby tires help? For what it's worth, I have used a zt before many times, so no learning curve on the steering, except as applies to the hill.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pitchy! You might consider something with 4 wheel drive if the budget allows. Otherwise, something with ags or industrials, but any sharp turns and you're tearing up the grass. I don't believe that weight would help on wet or dry grass without some gritty tire engagement, but if you had a skid all the way to the bottom, it could still be a no go.How much lawn is on the hill portion? If it were small enough to just get with a hand mower by itself, then you could just get whatever you liked for the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Any zero turn mower that uses casters up front is going to have problems traversing inclines. You will always have to forcibly steer up-hill to maintain a somewhat straight line across the incline. Can't be good on the drive line IMO.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Any zero turn mower that uses casters up front is going to have problems traversing inclines. You will always have to forcibly steer up-hill to maintain a somewhat straight line across the incline. Can't be good on the drive line IMO.



I agree they dont perform well on hills, and slopes of any kind..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had experience with this problem,and z-turns.NOT a happy outcome!Ifound out,really quick, how to vacate the seat!That's why a lot of them now have roll-bars!However,the best thing to do,is talk to a professional lawn service guy,and see if he thinks it's too steep,or if there's a better approach to the slope!Welcome !


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Dig it up and plant vegetables, at least you will know it is well drained.
Cheers, 
:aussie:


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll tell you that a well respected local kid here (think he was 15?) had a Zeroturn flip and kill him. Story goes he had mowed that same stretch a zillion times. Whatever you do, do it with safety in mind.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> I'll tell you that a well respected local kid here (think he was 15?) had a Zeroturn flip and kill him. Story goes he had mowed that same stretch a zillion times. Whatever you do, do it with safety in mind.



Great advice always safety first...


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just Bought a 5060 Toro Timecutter and if I go SLOW I can do my 2 hills side ways. My other choice was drive up spin around and go back down. I like SLOW and side ways.
Brad


----------

